# White coat effect. Yay or nea ?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't remember the color of my vets' coats. I think sometime it is white and sometimes baby blue. I see no difference. Maybe it is the smell of the particular coats. All the body fluids and medicines from previous patients.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Vets and staff at the Clinic I go to all wear Scrubs, I've never seen any of them wear Lab Coats- I've been going to this clinic for over 16 years.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think that the vets where I go all wear scrubs... but maybe a couple wear white jackets? 

Jacks loves everyone. Arthur suspects everyone. And Lu is afraid of everyone. <- regardless of what they are wearing.  

Back when my Danny was still alive, he had issues with people wearing dark clothes and would revert back to his old shying away trick about those people especially. I don't remember if it was the same with people in white too? 

My sister works at a hospital though and DOES wear white lab jackets sometimes.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

The vet I go to..hmm. Well, I have two. One that my family has been taking dogs to for years and one here at school I can take Dexter to in case of an emergency.

The first vet, my main vet, the assistants and receptionists all wear scrubs. None of the vets wear scrubs or lab coats. They are usually dressed business casual I'd say. The only one that ever wore a lab coat (if I remember) was the head vet, and he is no longer there due to illness.

The other vet, all receptionists/assistants wear scrubs and the vets DO wear white lab coats. I don't think I've ever noticed a difference in the way he acts because Dexter is always so excited to see people he doesn't get to see every day.

I actually prefer the first vet to the second, maybe it's the lab coats. LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby could care less what his vet is wearing as long as they smell good (to him) and they give him lots of treats. His ophthalmologist has a white coat with pockets full of treats and Toby especially likes him, almost to the point of chewing a hole in his pocket.:smooch:


----------

